# Neue Unterforen



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Welche neuen Unterforen würdet ihr euch für das Java Forum wünschen?

-XML
-Persistenz
-Patterns
-Performance

Bei genügend Resonanz könnte man ja über das hinzufügen nachdenken... 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2004)

Ich würde JDBC noch gegen Persistenz tauschen.
Das würde JDO / Hibernate und konsorten thematisch mit einschliessen


----------



## Snape (3. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Darimont _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Welche neuen Unterforen würdet ihr euch für das Java Forum wünschen?
> ...



In welche Kategorie fallen CORBA und RMI?

Evtl. wären ein paar Worte zu den Themen hilfreich
-> Was soll in einem Unterforum XML abgedeckt werden? JDOM usw.? Oder weitergehend? Dann ist das eigentlich nicht unbedingt Java-spezifisch.
-> Was verstehst Du unter Persistenz und Patterns?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

CORBA und RMI würden wohl in den Bereich Distributed Computing gehören ...´
Dann müssten wir aber auch noch Naming Dienste (JNDI) aufnehmen... 

JNI wäre auch noch nett ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2004)

Keine Ahnung, ob sich das tatsächlich lohnt, aber was ist mit einem über Eclipse (Installation, Einrichtung, Plugins, und so weiter)? Eigentlich hat das ja nicht direkt was mit Java als Sprache zu tun.


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Keine Ahnung, ob sich das tatsächlich lohnt, aber was ist mit einem über Eclipse (Installation, Einrichtung, Plugins, und so weiter)? Eigentlich hat das ja nicht direkt was mit Java als Sprache zu tun. *



Eher als Unterpunkt IDE oder so


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Juni 2004)

Das würde ich gar nicht mal sagen. Eventuell lohnt sich ja sogar ein eigenes Forum für sprachenunabhängige Plattformen wie Eclipse oder auch VS.net, in denen man allgemeinere Fragen zur Bedienung oder Einrichtung stellen kann.

PS: Sorry, dass ich VS.net im Java-Forum erwähne, aber das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Neue Kategorie hinzugefügt:



> Build-Tools(Ant, [XDoclet], Maven etc.)



Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Noch ne neue Kategorie:



> ThirdParty (Vorstellung von Bibliotheken wie etwa Jakarta Commons etc.)



Gruß Tom


----------



## rosmi (18. Juni 2004)

Patterns-Forum ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Idee. Auch ThirdParty-Forum wird einem manchmal die Suche im Internet ersparen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Noch zwei neue Kategorien



> Webservices (WSDL,SOAP,JWSDP,UUDI,SAAJ,JAX-RPC,SOAP-RPC)
> 
> und
> 
> Java 2 Micro Edition (MIDP, CLDC, J2ME)



Gruß Tom


----------



## takidoso (21. August 2004)

Halli hallo,
Entschuldigt, dass ich mihc als Forumneuling mal mit einmische
Soap bzw Soap-RPC würde ich eher in das Thema wo auch RMI und Corba drinsteckt tun, Verteilte Anwendungen.

Takidoso


----------



## takidoso (21. August 2004)

achja noch ne Frage,
wie wählt man eigetnlich die Unterforumvorschläge?

Takidoso


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Januar 2006)

Da das .Net Forum seit laengerem auch viele kleine Unterforen hat, dachte ich es ist an der Zeit die alten Ideen auch mal wieder auszupacken.


> Diese Umfrage wird am *20.10.31* um *11:27* geschlossen


   ... bis dahin haben wir ja noch lange Zeit. ;-)

   gruss Tom


----------



## Lautsprecher (8. Februar 2006)

Dario Linsky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das würde ich gar nicht mal sagen. Eventuell lohnt sich ja sogar ein eigenes Forum für sprachenunabhängige Plattformen wie Eclipse oder auch VS.net, in denen man allgemeinere Fragen zur Bedienung oder Einrichtung stellen kann.
> 
> PS: Sorry, dass ich VS.net im Java-Forum erwähne, aber das musste jetzt sein.




Das würde ich auch gut finden. Gerade für Einsteiger bzw. Anfänger gibts da ja die ersten 
Stolpersteine.


----------



## Romsl (8. Februar 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt würde mich alles Interessieren. Wenn ich aber abwählen müsste, dann würde für mich wohl nur die Java 2 Micro Edition in Frage kommen. 

Da wäre das Java Forum für die Neulinge und eben dann die Unterforen für Fortgeschrittene bzw. Profis. Um eine Anwendung "herbeizuzuabern" denke ich, dass man von jedem ein bischen braucht.

Belehrt mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## magnet (23. Februar 2006)

Also J2ME find ich sehr angebracht und JNI ist auch eine gute Idee! 

 

MfG


----------



## kroesi (6. November 2006)

Hi !

Also ich fände ein Unterforum für J2ME auch ganz gut ! (Ehrlich gesagt sogar richtig gut )

Krösi


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. November 2006)

Ich fände ein Unterforum für JSP & Co gut. Natürlich kann man sich überlegen, es vielleicht in J2EE zu packen...aber das muss man auch erstmal wissen.


----------



## takidoso (23. November 2006)

*Re: AW: Neue Unterforen*



Romsl hat gesagt.:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde mich alles Interessieren. Wenn ich aber abwählen müsste, dann würde für mich wohl nur die Java 2 Micro Edition in Frage kommen.
> 
> Da wäre das Java Forum für die Neulinge und eben dann die Unterforen für Fortgeschrittene bzw. Profis. Um eine Anwendung "herbeizuzuabern" denke ich, dass man von jedem ein bischen braucht.
> 
> ...



Die Idee es so zu sehen ist eigetnlich ganz prima. Anderseits was ich bei so vielen Unterfohren schade ist, dass sich recht oft Dinge im allgemeinen Java-Forum die zu "AWT, Swing, SWT" gehören und anders herum anfinden. Selbst im "Datenstrukturen und Algorythmen" ist eine Anfrage die da überhaupt nicht reingehört. 
Andererseits kann man es Neulingen und anderen, die sich um die Unterteilung in Unterforen nicht zu kümmern scheinen, kaum abgewöhnen off-toppic in Bezug auf Unterforenthematik zu sein, befürchte ich.


----------



## takidoso (23. November 2006)

Die beiden Themen Webservices und Verteilte Anwendungen würde ich zusammen legen, da Webanwendung schlichtweg auch verteilte Anwendungen sind ;-)


----------



## jeipack (10. Mai 2007)

Hi
Da hier immer wieder Fragen zu JasperReports / iReports auftaucht, würde ich für das ein Unterforum machen. So kann man auch gleich eine kleine Wissenssammlung zum Thema erstellen.

Denn Fragen zu JasperReports / iReports haben meistens nichts mit Java allgemein zu tun und könnten so immer in dieses Unterforum gepostet werden.

Just my 2 cents ^^

jeipack


----------



## flashray (14. Mai 2007)

Ich denke wir brauchen keine neuen Unterforen. Viel wichtiger wäre ein Wiki nach dem Muster von Ubuntuusers.de.

Vg Erdal


----------



## zerix (6. August 2007)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich etwas spät dran bin, schreib ich mal was. 

Ich würde Performance interessant finden, da dies meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig ist und da immer noch sehr viele Fehler gemacht werden.

Weiterhin würde ich Design-Pattern interessant finden. Diese halten Code nämlich sehr schön wartbar und werden noch viel zu selten eingesetzt.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## kieste (27. August 2007)

Dario Linsky hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung, ob sich das tatsächlich lohnt, aber was ist mit einem über Eclipse (Installation, Einrichtung, Plugins, und so weiter)? Eigentlich hat das ja nicht direkt was mit Java als Sprache zu tun.



Ja bitte! Eine Java -> Eclipse Rubrik wäre toll!

Grüße
-s.


----------



## alois (12. September 2007)

Jaa Design Pattern. Laut Umfrageergebnis brauchen wir JEDES Unterforum


----------



## zerix (12. September 2007)

Ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort. 

Ich finde Design Pattern sind wichtig, also wäre das mal eine Überlegung wert. Aber ein Unterforum, welches sich auch lohnt ist RCP Rubrik. Wenn man mal schaut wieviele Themen es im Swing / AWT / SWT-Bereich gibt zu diesem Thema, würde sich das schon lohnen. 

Wann wird eigentlich entschieden ob und welche Unterforen eingeführt werden?  Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dies erst geschieht, wenn die Umfrage beendet wird, also am 20.10.31. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (26. September 2007)

Ich waer eindeutig fuer J2ME


----------



## schuetzejanett (26. September 2007)

Also ich wäre auch für RCP oder Plugin, da es wirklich viele Fragen dazu gibt


----------



## mki_germo (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde noch eine Kategorie namens "Konzepte" vorschlagen.

Dort könnten Fragen wie "Wie kann ich Problem xy realisieren?" abgehandelt werden. Eventuell kann man diese Kategorie dann auch mit den Pattern irgendwie verheiraten.

Allerdings sollen es nicht zuviele Kategorien werden, sonst fällt irgendwann eine vernünftige Einordnung schwer. (Ist Hibernate jetzt Third Party - iss ja ne eigene Bibliothek - oder doch Persistenz)

Gruss, Manuel


----------

